# Stream-Viel Datenübertragung?



## Cheris (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe DSL und ein Volumentarif (2000MB) nun wollte ich von euch wissen, ob viel MB verbraucht werden wenn ich z.B: über einen Stream (winamp) Radio höre.


----------



## Sinac (18. Juni 2004)

Yoah, pausenlos InternetRadio hören würde ich bei 2GB in Monat nicht unbedingt, 2GB ist ja sowieso extre wenig grade be DSL, das wird schon bald eng wenn du sehr viel surfst...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## KristophS (18. Juni 2004)

> ch habe DSL und ein Volumentarif (2000MB) nun wollte ich von euch wissen, ob viel MB verbraucht werden wenn ich z.B: über einen Stream (winamp) Radio höre.


Bei guten Radios ist die Datenrate 92 KBPS(kann man im Winamp sehen) , daher nehme ich mal an das pro Sekunde 92 kb Übertragen werden, hochrechenen musst du selber.
Daher wird die Datenmenge schon gross sein.


----------



## TheNBP (18. Juni 2004)

Hängt natürlich davon ab mit welcher Übertragunsrate (Qualität) die Station sendet. Wenn man das weiss lässt sich das ganze einfach ausrechnen.

Beispiel http://www.united-radio.de
Sendet mit 96 kilobit pro Sekunde
Pro Stunde ergibt das (96kbit x 3600s)/8 =43200 kbyte

Eine Stunde United Radio schlägt also mit 40 MB bis 45 MB zu Buche


----------



## Cheris (21. Juni 2004)

OK danke!


----------

